# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  لطبيعه الدوليه لجريمه الاباده الجماعيه

## هيثم الفقى

وصفت الجريمة بالإبادة الجماعية بحكم ما أوردته الأمم المتحدة من قرارات نص مضمونها علي ذلك وهي بمقتضي نص الاتفاقية جريمة دولية ، ويستوي في ذلك كون من ارتكبها دولة أو شخص وبصرف النظر عن الدوافع أو الظروف ( كالحرب أو السلم ) فهي مجرمة متى وأين حدثت .. ولكنها استمدت صفة الدولية ليس من أن مرتكبها يجب أن يكون دولة وإنما تكمن صفة الدولية في أمرين ..*
الأمر الأول : نوع المصلحة المعتدي عليها ، حيث أن الحفاظ علي ***** البشري والإبقاء علي مصالحة وحقه في استمراره في الحياة والبقاء بلا تمييز ديني أو عنصري أو غير ذلك هو من الأمور التي تهم المصلحة الدولية وبالتالي تستمد حمايتها من المجتمع الدولي .*
الأمر الثاني : أن هذه الجريمة هي مجرمه في كل قوانين الشعوب وبالتالي الأحرى بها أن تخضع في أحكامها للقانون الدولي العام . *
و حددت الاتفاقية فى المادة الثالثة الأفعال المكونة لجريمة الإبادة الجماعية ، ونصت على أن أي من هذه الأفعال التي ترتكب عن عمد بقصد الإبادة الكلية أو الجزئية لجماعة وطنية ، أو عرقية ، أو عنصرية ، أو دينية .. وعلي رأس هذه الأفعال القتل وإلحاق الأضرار الجسمانية أو الذهنية بأعضاء* الجماعة المقصودة بالفعل .*
وهو ما يستفاد منه أن هذه الجريمة عمديه لا مجال للخطأ فيها ولا ترتكب بطريق الخطأ، وهو أمر طبيعي.. إذ لا يمكن تخيل إبادة مجموعة من الأشخاص ينتمون لجماعة واحدة ـ أياً كان نوعها ـ ويحتج بالخطأ .
فمثلاً .. القنابل النووية لم تسقط سهواً أو خطأً علي جزيرتي هيروشيما وناغازاكي عام 1945م والتي أبادت سكان المناطق بالكامل ولمجرد إنهم مواطنون لدولة العدو ، بل وأصبحت جر يمة مستمرة إذ أن السلالة التي خرجت من أصلاب من نجوا كانت مشوهة.
1- اتفاقية تجريم ابادة الأجناس
ومن صور الجريمة الإبادة الجماعية في العصر الحالي رغم ما وصل إليه العالم من تطور.. ما ارتكبته الحكومة في جنوب إفريقيا في حق المواطنين السود، وما ارتكب ولا يزال يرتكب من إسرائيل و دون رادع في حق فلسطين في ألأراضي المحتلة، ولبنان وغيرها.. الخ *
و جريمة الإبادة الجماعية ليست فقط جريمة جنائية دولية عمديه وإنما هي جريمة يعاقب مرتكبيها وفاعلوها الأصليون والشركاء أياً كانت صورة الاشتراك أي سواء تم بالتآمر ـ الاتفاق الجنائي ـ أو التحريض أو المساعدة ،كما أن الشروع فيها يأخذ حكم الجريمة التامة ويستوجب عقاب مرتكبيها ) .
و قصرت الاتفاقية عن تبيان نوع العقوبة التي توقع علي مرتكبي جريمة الإبادة الجماعية واقتصر دور المادة الخامسة علي دعوة الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية إلي إصدار التشريعات اللازمة لنفاذ الاتفاقية ، وعلي وجه الخصوص النص علي عقوبات فعالة توقع علي من تثبت إدانته من الأشخاص في جريمة الإبادة الجماعية أو أي من الأفعال الأخرى.
و تعهد للمحاكم المختصة بمحاكمة مرتكبي جريمةالابادة الجماعية قد تكون المحاكم المختصة في المكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة ، أو محكمة دولية جنائية تختص بالنظر في هذه الجرائم علي نحو ما يقضي به الاتفاق بين الدول الأطراف فإذا وقعت الجريمة علي أرض دولة معينة فلا جدال في أن الاختصاص الأول معقود لمحاكمها بمقتضي القواعد التي تحكم سريان قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان ، فإذا قبض علي مرتكبي هذه الجرائم في دولة أخري وجب عليها تسليمهم إلي الدولة التي وقع علي أرضها الفعل موضوع التجريم ، ولا تسري هنا أحكام التسليم الخاصة بالمجرمين السياسيين والمحظور تسليمهم ،ذلك أن التسليم هنا جائز بصريح المادة السابعة والتي تصف جريمة الإبادة الجماعية بأنها جريمة غير سياسية .
ولما كان تسليم المجرمين العاديين تحكمه قواعد واتفاقيات معينة، فالراجح أن بديل التسليم في هذه الحالة أن تقوم الدولة التي تم القبض فيها علي المتهمين بارتكاب هذه الجريمة بمحاكمتهم أمام محاكمها المختصة. *
فإذا تم استبعاد محاكمتهم أمام محاكم الدولة التي وقع علي أرضها الفعل وكذا محاكم الدولة التي تم القبض فيها علي المتهم يبقي لنا الخيار الثالث والذي اعترفت به المادة السادسة من الاتفاقية.. وهو مبدأ القضاء الدولي الجنائي .
والاتفاقية أشارت إلي الاحتكام إلي محكمة العدل الدولية في شأن الخلافات التي تثور بين الدول المتعاقدة في شأن تفسير ، أو تطبيق ،أو تنفيذ هذه الاتفاقية ، بما في ذلك الخلافات التي تتعلق بمسئولية دولة من الدول عن أعمال الإبادة الجماعية أو ما يتصل بها من أعمال .

و إذا ما انطوت جريمة الإبادة الجماعية علي فعل يشكل مسئولية دولية لدولة ما كأن تكون قد حرضت على الفعل أو أمرت بارتكابه أو سهلت له فإن أمر هذه الدولة وتحديد مسئوليتها يقع في اختصاص محكمة العدل الدولية ، أما مرتكبي الجريمة من الأفراد فيمكن محاكمتهم أمام المحكمة الدولية الجنائية التي يختارها الأطراف ، وإن كان اللجوء إلي القضاء الدولي الجنائي للمحاكمة عن هذه الجرائم قد جاء بصفة اختيارية ، فضلاً عن خلو الاتفاقية من نصوص عملية تنظم إنشاء هذا النوع . *
وعليه إن هذه الجريمة لا دافع من ورائها إلا أهواء شخصية وكراهية وحقد دفين في أعماق مرتكبيها ، وهو ما يؤدي بهم إلي الدخول في وزر هذه الجريمة والعقاب عليها ، وإننا لنري إنها من أبشع الجرائم التي يمكن تصورها علي الإطلاق ، إذ أن جريمة القتل العمدي رغم الشبه الكبير بينهم إنما هي تنصب في ذاتها علي قتل شخص واحد وغالباً القاتل يكون له مبرر جدي يدفعه لارتكابها .
أما في الجريمة الإبادة الجماعية فالقاتل قد يكون واحد أو أكثر ولكن المجني عليهم متعددون وكل ما اقترفوه في دنياهم هو انتمائهم إلي جماعة معينة وفي الغالب يكون لأدخل لهم في ذلك فمن يخلق اسود البشرة لا يمكنه تغيير ذلك ومن يؤمن بدين معين لا يغيره وما إلي ذلك من أمثلة متعددة ، مثلاً فلسطين ( الأرض المحتلة ) التي تعاني منذ زمن بعيد قهراً وظلماً وجرائم في* منتهي البشاعة حتى أصبحت ألبوم للجرائم 
إذ أن الواقع بعد إقرار نظام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ـ في مؤتمر روما عام 1998 م ـ قد شهد العالم تطورات مؤلمة سواء في فرنسا والجزائر حتى عام 1962م ثم حرب رواندا ، وحرب كوسوفا والبوسنة والهرسك ، والصراع العربي الإسرائيلي وغيرها من المنازعات التي كانت فيها جريمة إبادة ***** البشري هي الشعار والراية .

والسؤال الذي يمكن طرحه ماهى العلامات إلى يمكن صياغتها لتكون إنذار بحدوث إبادة جماعية ؟
أجاب المستشار الخاص المعني بمنع الإبادة الجماعية بقائمة علامات تشير إلى تعرض مجتمع من المجتمعات لخطر الإبادة الجماعية أو الفظائع المشابهة. وهي تشمل ما يلي: 

أولا...أن تكون للبلد حكومة شمولية أو قمعية لا تقبض على زمام السلطة فيها إلا فئة واحدة

ثانيا...أن يكون البلد في حرب أو أن تسوده بيئة من عدم احترام القوانين يمكن أن تحدث فيها المذابح بدون أن تلاحظ بسرعة أو توثق بسهولة 

ثالثا...أن تكون جماعة أو أكثر من الجماعات الوطنية أو العرقية أو العنصرية أو الدينية هدفاً للتمييز أو تستخدم كبش فداء لتحميلها مسؤولية الفقر أو غيره من المشاكل الاجتماعية التي تواجه البلد حاليا .
رابعا...أن يوجد اعتقاد أو نظرية تقول بأن الجماعة المستهدفة أقل من مستوى البشر، فهي "تجرد من الإنسانية" أعضاء هذه الجماعة وتبرر ارتكاب العنف ضدهم. وتنشر الرسائل والدعاية التي تدعم هذا الاعتقاد من خلال وسائل الإعلام أو في التجمعات (تجمعات الكراهية) ورسائل الكراهية).

خامسا...أن يوجد قبول متزايد للانتهاكات المرتكبة ضد حقوق الإنسان للجماعة المستهدفة أو أن يوجد تاريخ من الإبادة الجماعية والتمييز ضدها. ويؤدي هذا إلى الاعتقاد بأنه إذا أفلت الآخرون بارتكاب الإبادة الجماعية في الماضي، فلن يكون هناك عقاب هذه المرة .

----------


## تركي

تعد جريمة الابادة لجماعية جريمة دولية من خلال العديد من الاتفاقيات الدولية منها على سبيل المثال اتفاقية منع جريمة الابادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها 1948م .

----------

